# 51701 and P9612



## Amcilwain (May 24, 2018)

Can someone explain the difference of these two codes for me? besides price.

Thank you


----------



## Dug94Jen (Nov 8, 2018)

*Difference between 51701 and P9612*

I found the following information on http://www.auanet.org

51701	Insertion of non-indwelling bladder catheter [e.g. straight catheterization for residual urine]: This code is used when a non-indwelling bladder catheter is inserted and immediately removed after urine is obtained for diagnostic purposes, i.e., sterile urine specimen (commercial payers only) or a post-voiding residual urine (commercial or Medicare).

HCPCS	Description
P9612	Catheterization for collection of specimen, single patient, all places of service: This is an existing HCPCS code used for Medicare claims only when the urine specimen obtained from a patient using a straight catheter. The specimen is then used in a urinalysis, urine culture or sensitivity study. Do not use CPT code 51701 for a specimen obtained by catheterization for Medicare Claims. CPT code 51701 is straight catheter for residual urine.

	Private carrier may adopt Medicare policies; so please double check with your private carriers.

I hope you find this information helpful


----------

